# Tocadiscos Sanyo Jxt4404k suena muy bajo



## carloselvira (May 3, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos.

Tengo un tocadiscos sanyo jxt4404k, el cual suena muy bajo volumen por los dos canales todo el tiempo en cualquier función, PHONO, TAPE, RADIO, lo que ocurre es que el cuadro de ecualización BALANCE, VOLUMEN, TREBLE Y BASS no responde, siempre suena muy bajo.

Agradecería una ayuda.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2018)

Trata de conseguir el manual de servicio. En el foro hay varios temas con links hacia lugares que te seran de utilidad para esto.


----------



## carloselvira (May 3, 2018)

Gracias, lo intentaré buscar, pero es posible que el cuadro de ecualización no funcione?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2018)

carloselvira dijo:


> Gracias, lo intentaré buscar, pero es posible que el cuadro de ecualización no funcione?


Posible es...pero muy poco. Tal vez palmo algun capacitor de acople...pero sin el esquema ni las fotos no vamos muy lejos.


----------



## carloselvira (May 3, 2018)

Vale gracias, ahora busco el esquema y subo alguna foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)

Elektrotanya :


----------



## carloselvira (May 3, 2018)

Gracias Dosmetros por subir el esquema.

Puede que sea de la placa que adjunto? Ya que el volumen siempre es constante por los dos canales y el BALANCE Y VOLUMEN no funcionan


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)

Algún limpia-contactos o grasa grafitada en aerosol dentro de los potenciómetros y a limpiarlos , lubricarlos.


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2018)

Vienen productos específicos para limpiar y lubricar potenciometros, pregunta en las tiendas de tu city.
Lo raro es que ambos canales estén bajos. Has medido las tensiones de fuente?
Dónde has conectado los parlantes? No lo habrás puesto en la salida para auriculares?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 3, 2018)

¿Es un compacto?
Por si las moscas acciona las teclas de grabación de cinta varias veces seguidas, a ver si suena la campana.
Si no tienes cintas, con la tapa abierta, mete un dedo y empuja la palanquita de abajo a la derecha (creo).


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)




----------



## carloselvira (May 3, 2018)

Sí, es muy raro que los dos canales estén bajos, desde que lo enciendes siempre el mismo volumen, da igual que bajes o subas el potenciómetro de volumen o de balance siempre el mismo volumen...

Es posible que sean los potenciómetros o los condensadores que están al lado?

Aunque bajes a 0 el potenciómetro de volumen continua sonando... Igual ocurre con el balance, no importa si seleccionas izquierdo o derecho, suenan los dos, y lo mismo ocurre con treble y bass, no hay diferencia...

Si no me equivoco es esa placa de la foto o algún componente de la misma, pero quería comentario antes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2018)

carloselvira dijo:


> Sí, es muy raro que los dos canales estén bajos, desde que lo enciendes siempre el mismo volumen, da igual que bajes o subas el potenciómetro de volumen o de balance siempre el mismo volumen...


Eso es diferente de lo que dijiste al principio. Existe algun switch de bypass del preamplificador???
De donde estas tomado las salida de parlantes??? No lo estarás colgando de *REC-OUT*, no??


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)

Tiene un Loudness . . . 

Fijate que ya subí el diagrama Dr.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tiene un Loudness . . .
> Fijate que ya subí el diagrama Dr.


Si si, ya lo ví. Por eso puse lo de REC-OUT....y me  late que está conectado ahí por que esa salida esta fuera del control de volumen, tono y balance.


----------



## carloselvira (May 3, 2018)

Si, quizás me he expresado mal, y ha faltado esa connotación, a veces trasladar la información por escrito es lo que tiene.

No estoy probando por auriculares y por la salida speakers...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2018)

carloselvira dijo:


> No estoy probando por auriculares y por la salida speakers...


Y por donde estas probando????


----------



## carloselvira (May 3, 2018)

He probado con auriculares  por la salida de auriculares, claro y con altavoces por la salida de speakers por si fuera algún asunto en la salida de audio, pero ocurre lo mismo...

He revisado todos los controles, y no encuentro ningún mando adicional, o switch que pueda interferir, yo creo que puede ser el potenciómetro o algún condensador anexo, pero quería conocer si alguien más experto puede descartar una cosa u otra.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2018)

Como y/o cuando se produjo la falla?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)

Accionaste repetidas veces el *REC* , muchas veces se ensucia y hace cosas por el estilo.

Revisaste el Loudness ?


----------



## carloselvira (May 3, 2018)

La falla no se como se ha producido porque me lo han dado y lo tenían guardado desde hace tiempo.

He hecho lo del REC varias veces y continua sonando igual...

Creo que la clave está en el potenciómetro, AUNQUE ESTE EN O, sigue sonando, lo que ocurre que yo no soy técnico y no sé si otras partes próximas pueden causar el mismo efecto por eso lo pregunto... me recomendáis cambiarlo?

También me extraña que sean dos los que fallan, porque el balance tampoco funciona.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 3, 2018)

Estoy revisando el esquema y veo que el conmutador (los conmutadores) de grabación no afectarían.
Lo que veo es un laberinto de cables puente entre placa y placa.
Revisa bien los cables y soldaduras de la unión entre placas.

Sería rarísimo que se hubiesen puesto mal los dos a la vez ( aunque se me ha dado) pero por si acaso revisa los condensadores C733 y C833 y C735 y C835 de 2,2uF son de paso de señal.


----------



## pandacba (May 5, 2018)

Es hora de hacer algunas mediciones con un tester puesto por 200Vcc medir entre masa y la pata 1 del AN313 debería haber 20V y en la pata 2 9V, en el pin 9 de cada TA7137 debe haber un poco más de 11V

Luego verificar que la unión del capacitor  C735 y la R741 tengan continuidad con la unión del capacitor C736 y la resistencia R742, allí debe haber nada de resistencia
Y luego el punto medio del volumen y C749 del lado que va un cable también debe haber continuidad
Esto es para un solo canal de no haber  continuidad fijarse como se conecta la placa donde esta el preamplificador y el amplificador con la placa de la botonera frontal alli debe haber una ficha que puede estar desconectada


----------



## Jselectromecanica (May 14, 2020)

Hola estimados. Soy Javier de Concordia Entre Ríos. Tengo exactamente el mismo problema en un tocadisco igual de mismo modelo. Repentinamente quedó en mínimo de audio y balance y demás tampoco funcionan. Pudieron. Solucionar? Les agradecería su ayuda !


----------

